# Have the official 5e Monster Cards, but want the missing creatures? (Beasts, NPCs, and more)



## InkwellIdeas (Jul 7, 2019)

Inkwell Ideas made 5e Creature Decks well before the official cards debuted. These are broken down by creature type. Two of the decks are mostly core creatures not included in the official cards:


5e Creature Decks: Beasts, Oozes, & Plants (perfect for any characters that change shape into animals, or have familiars/animal companions).
5e Creature Decks: Nonplayer Characters (has all the NPCs in the System Reference Document (SRD), plus over 25 more to make a full deck of 52 NPCs).

All of these are available on our web store, on DriveThruRPG, or Amazon.

In addition there are three other decks that have the remaining creatures in the SRD. These don't have the proprietary (non-SRD) creatures such as beholders & mind flayers, but they do have some creatures the official deck inexplicably skipped such as unicorns.


5e Creature Decks: Aberrations, Fiends, & More
5e Creature Decks: Constructs, Humanoids, & Undead
5e Creature Decks: Dragons & Monstrosities

We also converted some creatures from prior editions of the game for the following decks:


5e Creature Decks: More Aberrations
5e Creature Decks: More Constructs
5e Creature Decks: More Dragons & Monstrosities
5e Creature Decks: Prehistoric Creatures

And we've worked with Kobold Press to convert the creatures in their Tome of Beasts and Creature Codex to cards:


Creature Card Codex: Low-Level Creatures (mostly creatures from the Creature Codex with challenge ratings 0 to 2)
Creature Card Codex: Mid-Level Creatures (mostly creatures from the Creature Codex with challenge ratings 3 to 5)
Creature Card Codex: Challenging Creatures (mostly creatures from the Creature Codex with challenge ratings 6 to 8)
Deck of Beasts: Low-Level Creatures (mostly creatures from the Tome of Beasts with challenge ratings 0 to 2)
Deck of Beasts: Intermediate-Level Creatures (mostly creatures from the Tome of Beasts with challenge ratings 3 to 5)
Deck of Beasts: Challenging Creatures (mostly creatures from the Tome of Beasts with challenge ratings 6 to 9)


----------

